# Gary A fountain walk



## jcdeboever (May 10, 2017)

This is what I came up with by studying a water fountain that @Gary A., casually mentioned. He said walk around it, study the light, record what you see that best represents it. I was amazed by the color but didn't see it at first. Took a few shots and was surprised by all the color. Best I could do hand held with no filter.  Sooc jpeg. Slight crop to 1:1 velvia custom. XPRO 2, 60mm macro 






Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Gary A. (May 10, 2017)

You're loving that XP2.


----------



## jcdeboever (May 10, 2017)

Gary A. said:


> You're loving that XP2.


Yup

Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (May 11, 2017)

Very neat catch. The colors are great and remind me of ribbon candy!


----------



## jcdeboever (May 11, 2017)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Very neat catch. The colors are great and remind me of ribbon candy!


Thanks


----------

